
Ask HN: Docs for web-based job scheduler - gduverger
As I am building a v2 for Crono, a web-based job scheduler, I decided to write the documentation first. I figured it would be the best way to gather  feedback from other devs. Here it is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crono.com&#x2F;. What do you think? Is it clear enough? Is it missing some important functionalities?
======
detaro
clickable link: [https://crono.com/](https://crono.com/)

from a very quick skim:

* make it clearer at the top this is a hosted service

* more details on how "run" tasks work

~~~
gduverger
Thank you, detaro. Good feedback. I'll make some edits.

